# Pebble Beach Concours d'elegance



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone ever attend this event in Monterrey/Carmel CA?

Is it worth it? Anyone you know provide a tour package?

THANKS


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I was stationed at Ft. Ord back in the day but junior enlisted were not welcome to such a tonny event. Pity. I admire old cars. Not enough to want one, mind, but they are decidedly cool.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

We moved out of Monterey a while back. Still have a few Concour's PB jacket, too bad there are large (larger than me now)


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dad had an old 1937 Cord that he picked up from a enlisted man who was unexpectedly shipping out. It was a dream of his to show it at the Concours PB show but it was nowhere near the quality needed to make a showing there.


----------

